# Training Abroad



## Purabarca (Dec 1, 2017)

How does one go about looking for quality training/soccer clubs in Spain or UK for my son? 

Anybody have the hook ups?

Wife is relocating over seas for work for 1 year, wants to take son overseas to get him 1 year of top notch training.


----------



## 46n2 (Dec 1, 2017)

*Spain or UK?  Hook-ups?*

So it sounds like you've done alittle research already, cause they both offer training camps throughout the year in those two countries. Actually alot of countries do, those two you mention are just the easy finds online. 

Realistically it comes down to where your wife is being relocated ?

Im recently from "overseas" and yes Football is a important part of our lifestyle there.....Top Notch Training isnt going to come just because you pay to go to a Barca camp though.....will it be fun for your kid, of course, training at one of the camps they offer would be fun for a adult as well.  

Top tier camp for Barca is in the thousands(2-4k) for a week, live on campus, train on campus , very little interaction with parents, consider it like a USA summer camp on steroids for soccer......
Mid - low range camp for Barca is $700-1000, thats just show up to pitch and practice on the daily, no room and board and on one of the satellite fields for 4-5 days.... 
Id recommend finding out where she will move too first , then start researching ,* I think that its a amazing opportunity to send your kid with her!!!!*  There's just too many variables until you find out where *YOUR* home base will be.  The UK has a ton of Sunday League play there, so finding a local club where the Kid can play the whole time (1 year) with a group of boys is your best bet in my opinion.  

If I had that opportunity Id drop my kid in a non english speaking environment (somewhat Spain), that way they get immerse in the language , hopefully adapt quickly to the style of play(quik ball movement), make friends and learn a language at the same time......Life Experience versus Soccer training can last a lifetime!!  Good Luck


----------



## El Clasico (Dec 1, 2017)

Purabarca said:


> How does one go about looking for quality training/soccer clubs in Spain or UK for my son?
> 
> Anybody have the hook ups?
> 
> Wife is relocating over seas for work for 1 year, wants to take son overseas to get him 1 year of top notch training.


Doesn't it depend on where your wife is relocating to? One year is barely long enough for him to be placed.  He needs time to establish himself and build his name.

It would have been much easier if he were recognized here first. There are plenty of foreign scouts here that identify prospects. When they do identify someone, the process is much simpler because they already see a place for your child within their system. Some of the main scouting opportunities are CSL Premier games (all that concentrated talent in one or two places), some Academy games and of course, prize money tournaments.

In other words, there will be some work ahead for both you and your child but the payoff can be worth it in terms of development, experience, education, environment, etc.


----------



## El Clasico (Dec 1, 2017)

I didn't see 46n2's post before posting mine so he already touched on some of the same things and he does a better job of expressing them. I think we may have been looking at it differently though.  I was assuming that you were looking for a club to join and train for the year rather than a camp. Either way, hopefully the info that both he and I give are some help.


----------



## texanincali (Dec 1, 2017)

Just take him to a few of the local professional clubs academies.  Explain the to them that he will be living here for a period of a year and is looking for a place to train.

There is a process of establishing residency as well as being approved as a player by the federation, and this can take quite a bit of time.

If your son is a very good player, there is a good chance a club will take him in - even some of the big ones.  But you need to prepare him for the fact that he will not be able to play any official matches until everything is sorted as to registration and residency.  You have a great chance for him to develop a relationship with a club - you never know what will happen in the future, so take advantage of the opportunity.


----------



## Justafan (Dec 1, 2017)

How about LA Galaxy Madrid?


----------



## GKDad65 (Dec 5, 2017)

I hear Surf Catalonia is looking for top flight, Premier, Gold, PDA, DAIV players?


----------



## Purabarca (Dec 6, 2017)

GKDad65 said:


> I hear Surf Catalonia is looking for top flight, Premier, Gold, PDA, DAIV players?


I've googled club and cannot seem to find anything. Where can I get info?

Thanks


----------



## Purabarca (Dec 6, 2017)

Justafan said:


> How about LA Galaxy Madrid?


 You have any info you can pass on club?

Thanks


----------



## younothat (Dec 6, 2017)

Purabarca said:


> I've googled club and cannot seem to find anything. Where can I get info?
> 
> Thanks









Seriously Rio Beso north of Barcelona has a nice point break compared to all the beach breaks on the  Catalonia  coast.

One of the keys to training or playing abroad for a extended time like mentioned  is a EU passport if you're not a citizen. without that many clubs won't bother because of the rules and regulations now in place.


----------



## Purabarca (Dec 6, 2017)

younothat said:


> Seriously Rio Beso north of Barcelona has a nice point break compared to all the beach breaks on the  Catalonia  coast.
> 
> One of the keys to training or playing abroad for a extended time like mentioned  is a EU passport if you're not a citizen. without that many clubs won't bother because of the rules and regulations now in place.


Hahahahaha..... That did go way over!!!

Thanks


----------



## mirage (Dec 7, 2017)

Purabarca said:


> How does one go about looking for quality training/soccer clubs in Spain or UK for my son?
> 
> Anybody have the hook ups?
> 
> Wife is relocating over seas for work for 1 year, wants to take son overseas to get him 1 year of top notch training.


Since the real academies in EU get lots of inquirers, its highly unlikely that you'll get any interest from any of them.  If your current club has any relationships with any clubs abroad, that's the first place to start.  Ask for referral or recommendation and a contact.  Make sure there are conversation that takes place prior to you contacting between the clubs.

If not, consider the pay to play academies.  Both UK and Spain have them.  Just google soccer academy in Spain, for an example.  You won't have any trouble finding them but know that they are in business to make money by taking fees from likes of you to train kids from US.

Once you're there, there are lots of local clubs so consider joining one of those in UK. Your kid will have to tryout and make the team, just like everyone else.

Unless your kid has "Right to Work" status in EU, meaning EU citizenship from one of the countries, there is a visa restrictions for the family of ExPat with working Visa in EU, and FIFA has provisions for youth players at the real academies so be aware of that too.

Good luck.  Weather and food in Spain is much better than UK but that's just me....


----------



## Zdrone (Dec 7, 2017)

mirage said:


> Good luck.  Weather and food in Spain is much better than UK but that's just me....


Weather and food yes, but Estrella is just nasty. Worth it to go to the UK just for the beer


----------



## mirage (Dec 7, 2017)

Zdrone said:


> Weather and food yes, but Estrella is just nasty. Worth it to go to the UK just for the beer


I goto Germany for beers....


----------



## GKDad65 (Dec 7, 2017)

My teenager tells me the beer is quite good in Germany....
That's it, I'm going this year and he can stay home and work!


----------



## Zdrone (Dec 8, 2017)

mirage said:


> I goto Germany for beers....


Oh well if we are going to bring Germany into the mix, there is no comparison!

The only time I went was 15 or so years ago.  Got some $199 round trip tickets from a Lufthansa employee or we wouldn’t have been able to afford it.
Amazing country and the way the beer paired with... everything.  Priceless


----------



## xav10 (Dec 11, 2017)

mirage said:


> Since the real academies in EU get lots of inquirers, its highly unlikely that you'll get any interest from any of them.  If your current club has any relationships with any clubs abroad, that's the first place to start.  Ask for referral or recommendation and a contact.  Make sure there are conversation that takes place prior to you contacting between the clubs.
> 
> If not, consider the pay to play academies.  Both UK and Spain have them.  Just google soccer academy in Spain, for an example.  You won't have any trouble finding them but know that they are in business to make money by taking fees from likes of you to train kids from US.
> 
> ...


Until 16, unless you're a citizen or your family moves to that country for non-soccer reasons, FIFA won't issue you a player card. At 16, if you are an EU passport holder then you can play in any EU country.


----------



## mirage (Dec 11, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Until 16, unless you're a citizen or your family moves to that country for non-soccer reasons, FIFA won't issue you a player card. At 16, if you are an EU passport holder then you can play in any EU country.


If you. have an EU Passport, then you are EU citizen.  Not clear what distinction you're making.

My kids are US and Italian citizen and can could have played in any EU country before 16.... And can work in any EU country.


----------



## xav10 (Dec 11, 2017)

mirage said:


> If you. have an EU Passport, then you are EU citizen.  Not clear what distinction you're making.
> 
> My kids are US and Italian citizen and can could have played in any EU country before 16.... And can work in any EU country.


Incorrect.  Read the following from FIFA Article 19.   
*1. *International transfers of players are only permitted if the player is over the age of 18.

*2. *The following three exceptions to this rule apply:

*a)* The player's parents move to the country in which the new club is located for reasons not linked to football;

*b)* The transfer takes place within the territory of the European Union (EU) or European Economic Area (EEA) and the player is aged between 16 and 18. In this case, the new club must fulfil the following minimum obligations:


----------



## mirage (Dec 11, 2017)

Still not clear what you're saying incorrect to.



xav10 said:


> Incorrect.  Read the following from FIFA Article 19.
> *1. *International transfers of players are only permitted if the player is over the age of 18.
> 
> *2. *The following three exceptions to this rule apply:
> ...


It clearly states that exception 2a, where the OP wife is moving there for non-soccer reason for a year to two years.

As for my particular case, I would have put my kid in Italy, where they are citizen and have family to stay with; thereby, not an international transfer.  In any case I'm not sending my kids to Italy to live and play soccer....


----------



## xav10 (Dec 11, 2017)

mirage said:


> Still not clear what you're saying incorrect to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You stated that if you’re an EU citizen and under 16, you can play for an academy of a country different from your country of citizenship. That’s incorrect, unless other conditions apply, which have nothing to do with your EU citizenship.


----------



## mirage (Dec 11, 2017)

xav10 said:


> You stated that if you’re an EU citizen and under 16, you can play for an academy of a country different from your country of citizenship. That’s incorrect, unless other conditions apply, which have nothing to do with your EU citizenship.


Oh ok. So I over generalized and you're pointing that out - thank you very much.


----------



## xav10 (Dec 11, 2017)

mirage said:


> Oh ok. So I over generalized and you're pointing that out - thank you very much.


Sorry for being such a stickler but I had made certain assumptions myself when a couple of high-level Spanish coaches told me that “if the kid is under 16, then EU or not he’s just a foreigner and can’t play for a Spanish academy,” which made me go study that darned Article 19 some more.


----------



## mirage (Dec 12, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Sorry for being such a stickler but I had made certain assumptions myself when a couple of high-level Spanish coaches told me that “if the kid is under 16, then EU or not he’s just a foreigner and can’t play for a Spanish academy,” which made me go study that darned Article 19 some more.


I have no idea how long you've been around this forum but 2000boy, Benny L's dad, who was one the key reasons why Barca got into trouble shared lots of info back then.

Given the labor issue with FIFA on minors, the subject was been brought to light and discussed quite a bit on the old forum.  Also Spanish coaches in particular are overly cautious, probably, due to Barca ban.

All that said, it is much easier for EU citizen to be considered than US for European academies.


----------



## xav10 (Dec 12, 2017)

mirage said:


> I have no idea how long you've been around this forum but 2000boy, Benny L's dad, who was one the key reasons why Barca got into trouble shared lots of info back then.
> 
> Given the labor issue with FIFA on minors, the subject was been brought to light and discussed quite a bit on the old forum.  Also Spanish coaches in particular are overly cautious, probably, due to Barca ban.
> 
> All that said, it is much easier for EU citizen to be considered than US for European academies.


What you say makes sense, as a practical matter...but even Ben with the Polish passport didn’t get back into La Masia until 16, I think.


----------

